# Sub needed Cleveland,Ohio



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Looking to fill a position asap in Cleveland area.

Please call 216-704-5766
I had a sub not show up for work today.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Postion filled Thanks!!


----------

